# R-Tune Decals Now Available! ($25 shipped)



## AEM Spec V (Feb 8, 2005)

I have been working with Sally from StreetScene Grafix in making a set of R-tune decals because they are NOT available to purchase seperately. Perviously, the only way to get a set is to buy the entire Nismo stripe kit or to buy them from someone who bought the Nismo stripe kit. Here are the results of our hard work (her's more than mine). They are flawless, absolutly perfect in comparison to the S-Tune decals set which I bought to take measurments from. You can get your set from www.streetscenegrafix.com (go to the ordering section). 

You can get either R-Tune or S-Tune and they are both available in either White or Black. It even comes with 2 extra small Nismo decals!

*Price is $25 shipped. http://www.streetscenegrafix.com*


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

completely wrong section


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

...completly wrong forum. i can nearly garuntee you no one here is going to buy decals for their car . let alone decals for $26. $26 will buy a jug of mobil 1.


----------



## AEM Spec V (Feb 8, 2005)

Last time I checked, decals were a cosmetic modification, guess not at Nissan Forums.  Better throw 'er in performance mods instead. 

Mods: Move this topic to the proper section if you could please.


----------



## AEM Spec V (Feb 8, 2005)

pete? said:


> ...completly wrong forum. i can nearly garuntee you no one here is going to buy decals for their car . let alone decals for $26. $26 will buy a jug of mobil 1.


First of all, they are $2*5*, and second, if you have to budget $25, then you are in the wrong hobby.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

AEM Spec V said:


> Last time I checked, decals were a cosmetic modification, guess not at Nissan Forums.  Better throw 'er in performance mods instead.
> 
> Mods: Move this topic to the proper section if you could please.


last time I check this thread was a CLASSIFED ad. THATS WHERE IT BELONGS.


----------



## AEM Spec V (Feb 8, 2005)

I swear everytime I come over here more and more stupidity has spread.

I am not selling these decals, I am letting you know they are available to purchase. READ THE THREAD NOOB!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

AEM Spec V said:


> READ THE THREAD NOOB!


hmmmmm.

the fact still remains it would be better suited in the classifieds section. but i just dont see them selling. wether you are selling them, or someone else and you are just relaying the info, its still a sale.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

AEM Spec V said:


> I have been working with Sally from StreetScene Grafix in making a set of R-tune decals because they are NOT available to purchase seperately. Perviously, the only way to get a set is to buy the entire Nismo stripe kit or to buy them from someone who bought the Nismo stripe kit. Here are the results of our hard work (her's more than mine). They are flawless, absolutly perfect in comparison to the S-Tune decals set which I bought to take measurments from. You can get your set from www.streetscenegrafix.com (go to the ordering section).
> 
> You can get either R-Tune or S-Tune and they are both available in either White or Black. It even comes with 2 extra small Nismo decals!
> 
> *Price is $25 shipped. http://www.streetscenegrafix.com*


thank you for the update im glad things got worked out for ya... please pm me for i really want to discuss some business deals with you if it is at all possible.

Thanks ! :thumbup:


----------

